# Robot creates itself for specific job



## applejuice (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.popsci.com/technology/ar...rayable-foam-becoming-whatever-robot-you-need


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 20, 2011)

Very, very cool.  Just think if it had access to a junkyard and a foundry.  Do you think we will be exterminated by robots or zombies first?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 20, 2011)

Zombies would be cooler IMO , LOL.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 20, 2011)

applejuice said:


> Zombies would be cooler IMO , LOL.



I think either way would suck worse than a flood.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 20, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> I think either way would suck worse than a flood.



No Way! 40,000rounds of ammo can't stop a flood but imagine the amount of head-shots on Zeds you can pull off!


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 20, 2011)

bullethead said:


> No Way! 40,000rounds of ammo can't stop a flood but imagine the amount of head-shots on Zeds you can pull off!




A friend of mine at brunch the other day came up with a solution to the zombie problem that should make all zombie movies obsolete.

I almost hate doing this but here goes.

Seal off an entire building except for one entrance and bait it full of food in a cage or behind bars; goats or cows or people.  Let the zombies come in til maximum capacity then seal the door behind them.  Allow the bait to escape via a hidden escape panel.  He also suggested using shipping containers, like giant hog traps.  Bait them with a goat or a horse in a cage or something and shut the door remotely when its full of goons.

They're going to have to come up with smarter zombies now.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 20, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> A friend of mine at brunch the other day came up with a solution to the zombie problem that should make all zombie movies obsolete.
> 
> I almost hate doing this but here goes.
> 
> ...



I will keep that in mind for the upcoming apocalypse!
But I'm still taking a few out with head shots!


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 20, 2011)

bullethead said:


> I will keep that in mind for the upcoming apocalypse!
> But I'm still taking a few out with head shots!



Or you could just find an abandoned car with a pouch full of Gerber machetes and hatchets.  I love blatant product placement.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 20, 2011)

drippin' rock said:


> Or you could just find an abandoned car with a pouch full of Gerber machetes and hatchets.  I love blatant product placement.



HAHAHAHAHA! Yeah your right, looked like the whole Bear Grylls collection in that duffel! Too funny!

My kids are Walking Dead fans, I think Shawn of the Dead is a modern classic.


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 21, 2011)

bullethead said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! Yeah your right, looked like the whole Bear Grylls collection in that duffel! Too funny!
> 
> My kids are Walking Dead fans, I think Shawn of the Dead is a modern classic.



I like that it takes place in Georgia.  The opening scene for the first episode this season, the guy is looking at Atlanta and the building I work in(AT&T) is in the middle of the screen.  

Hollywood could have done better research in gutting techniques.  The Redneck boasts he has more experience skinning game and proceeds to impale the zombie and saw down the torso.  Hello, should've used a guthook.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 21, 2011)

drippin' rock said:


> I like that it takes place in Georgia.  The opening scene for the first episode this season, the guy is looking at Atlanta and the building I work in(AT&T) is in the middle of the screen.
> 
> Hollywood could have done better research in gutting techniques.  The Redneck boasts he has more experience skinning game and proceeds to impale the zombie and saw down the torso.  Hello, should've used a guthook.



For real!  He made three cuts and it looked like he was prying the lid off a crate.  People cut way easier than a deer hide.  Maybe zombie hide is extra tough.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 21, 2011)

Quality stuff guys! Isn't the whole point of survival is to avoid the virus ? Hard to figure out WHY a person would hold a xbow bolt between their teeth to free up their hands after it has passed thru a few zombie skulls, I mean he has a total of 3 bolts so he must reuse them! Not to mention go elbow deep in zed guts with all the cuts and scrapes they have on their hands. He should have gutted it with a hand grenade, it would have been less messy!!!


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 21, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> People cut way easier than a deer hide.  Maybe zombie hide is extra tough.



You say that with way too much authority.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 23, 2011)

Zombie Robots. Enough said.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 23, 2011)

Processors!!!


----------

